# Switch Rod Line Help?



## jake_1289 (Feb 27, 2009)

alright, so i'm new to the switch fishing aspect and am looking at getting into it. I plan on picking up the 11ft 8wt TLr switch rod from Cabelas and pairing it with my Okuma SLV 8-9wt reel. my question is, what line would you guys recommend for indicator fishing steelhead as well as swinging salmon and steel. so far im looking at the Royal Wulff ambush or the Orvis Switch with the poly leaders. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have not played with new lines in a couple of years, but swinging with tips I would use a 450-525 short skagit with poly or mos.
For Indi I would use a 9 or 10 wt steelhead/atl line


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

I run rio switch line 7wt on my deer creek 7wt. Only complaint is trying to put down some softer casts in clear low water. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

See if You can pick up a Reddington 11'3 CPX. Can be found for less than $220. I went from a Cabela's two Hander to this rod and the difference is big. Loaded with a 480 grain Skagit short, and 8' of T-8, it casts effortlessly.


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

I have an 8wt cpx. Didnt like how it had trouble turning over bulkier streamers. My 7wt does better than the cpx 8wt. I was swinging with a 9ft section of t14 and it was almost impossible to put a cast more than 50ft out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelyphil (Feb 10, 2010)

Finding a good switch line can be tricky, that is for sure! Having run the Rio stuff for a year or so (including the Switch line and the Atlantic Salmon/Steelhead taper) and now working at Scientific Anglers in Midland, I feel I can offer a unique perspective on lines for switch rods and the applications you will be using them for.

Both Rio and SA make good products, but I do feel that some of the lines we offer here at Scientific Anglers are more "dialed-in," particularly for the Great Lakes region. For example our Spey Evolution (my personal favorite switch rod line) has a longer more graduated tip than the Switch line from Rio, making soft landings a lot easier to obtain. Designed to roll over Michigan Indicator rigs and light poly leaders, this line is a dream to mend and cast to distances of about 50 feet. It is the go-to indicator line for the guide outfits on the West-side of our state. It is NOT designed to roll over heavy tips and big weighted flies like a skagit head will. As one of the other posters mentioned, I would recommend getting another spool lined with a Skagit head/running line setup as well if you plan to do a lot of swing fishing. For the rod you have picked up I would go with a 420gr in the Spey Evolution...

As for swinging, it would be tough for me not to recommend our Skagit Extreme Intermediate in the 440gr, matched with a floating monocore running run. This head and running line are specifically tailored to anglers who are swinging flies in the midwest, where the water temps we are fishing are generally colder than those in the Northwest, where floating Skagit heads are much more popular. 

Besides these two reasons, SA lines are made right here in Midland, MI! So that is definitely a bonus...

If you have any further questions feel free to PM me or post, I will check back from time to time.

Tight lines!

Phil


----------



## jake_1289 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the opinions guys. It's crazy trying to pick a line when there's hundreds of different designs and makes. For now I guess i just need to do more research on each one. Thanks again!


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

StonedFly said:


> I have an 8wt cpx. Didnt like how it had trouble turning over bulkier streamers. My 7wt does better than the cpx 8wt. I was swinging with a 9ft section of t14 and it was almost impossible to put a cast more than 50ft out.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Interesting..... I find it to be a very capable rod.


----------



## Kurt F (Jan 30, 2007)

I took a spey casting class this summer from Ray Schmidt and he had a switch rod set up with a skagit head and it was easy to cast with about 10 feet of t-14. I use a skagit on my full spey and I swing and indi fish all the time on a big river with a long cast indi fishing is a challenge but on a river like the PM it is no problem saves buying 2 lines. The skagit set up really turns an indicator over nice. Contact the guys up at Schmidt's tell them what rod you have and they can get you all set up with the right line or lines. 
Kurt


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I have the 8 wt Redington CPX...I like it, but I am far from experienced enough to give much input...Seems to be a nice rod for the money and the time on the water I use it...


----------

